# Phil Jackson Quotes



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

“If you meet the Buddha in the lane, feed him the ball.”

“We call this a ‘Brokeback Mountain’ game, because there’s so much penetration and kickouts,” Jackson said. “It was one of those games.” 

"I want to thank all the TV people and journalists who thought it was humorous in the moment," Jackson said. "In retrospect, it wasn't really funny. When you take it out of context, it wasn't funny. It's a poor attempt at humor and I deserve to be reprimanded by the NBA. I said to them if I've offended any horses, Texans, cowboys or guys, I apologize. It's societal and we have to understand as coaches some people can do it, and some can't."

“Love is the force that ignites the spirit and binds teams together.”

“Bowen is a tenacious defender and will occasionally stick his leg underneath a player while he’s up in the air. When you watch tape as much as I do, you can verify that.”

-----------------------------------------------------------

Feel free to add more.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I love the quote about Bowen, lol ^_^


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Speaking about some reasons why Odom isn’t Dennis Rodman’s match as a rebounder, Jackson said: “Lamar doesn’t get a lot of offensive rebounds – unless they’re his own misses.”


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I love the quote about Bowen, lol ^_^


I do as well. That and his Brokeback Mountain comments are hilarious.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

don't forget his comment about the kings

lol, phil is so funny..



> Along with being called the "Zen Master", Jackson is known as the master of mind games. In the Laker film room before the 2000 playoffs, Jackson displayed images of Edward Norton's character from the movie American History X, who has a bald head and a tattoo of a swastika, alternating with photos with Sacramento's white, shaved-headed and tattooed point guard, Jason Williams. *Jackson then displayed pictures of Adolf Hitler alternately appearing with Sacramento coach Rick Adelman*. When Rick Adelman learned of this, he openly questioned Jackson's motivational techniques saying Jackson had "crossed the line".[20] Nevertheless, the Lakers went on to win the series and the championship.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C-m0xfdID34&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C-m0xfdID34&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"What happened was Brian (Shaw, Jackson's assistant) was doing it first," Jackson said. "So when Brian did it a couple times, I went by Kwame and said, 'What does that mean when Brian goes, "Meow," every time he goes by you? He makes a (hissing) noise that's like a kitty cat. What is that?' I said, 'I think I'm going to start doing that.' So we've both been doing that."

On Why He Started Brian Cook Instead Of Vladimir Radmanovic Against The Detroit Pistons: "Radmanovic last year, [Rasheed] Wallace toasted him and made fun of him and made 'Borat' jokes about him when he was out there," Jackson said beforehand.

After Kwame Brown had three turnovers down the stretch of a triple-overtime loss to Charlotte, Jackson said, “We’re going to feed him Butterfingers on the flight home just so he can feel the effects of it.”

In addressing the struggles of Radmanovic, who signed a $30.2 million deal with the Lakers last summer, Jackson said: “He’s a space cadet. He could be on Mars. I know it’s not on Venus, but he could be on Mars.”

“When you’re not honest, I think you run into Bush-itis,” Jackson added, veering into the sort of political commentary that would also make Garden officials shudder.

Add Memphis to the list of cities Jackson has slammed in his time with the Lakers. He took one look at the desolate downtown on Tuesday and declared, "It's like Dresden after the war."

Jackson called Sacramento a "cow town" and said Kings fans were "semi-civilized" and "maybe ******* in some form or fashion."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol I hope Vladi busts Sheeds *** next time we play them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> "What happened was Brian (Shaw, Jackson's assistant) was doing it first," Jackson said. "So when Brian did it a couple times, I went by Kwame and said, 'What does that mean when Brian goes, "Meow," every time he goes by you? He makes a (hissing) noise that's like a kitty cat. What is that?' I said, 'I think I'm going to start doing that.' So we've both been doing that."
> 
> On Why He Started Brian Cook Instead Of Vladimir Radmanovic Against The Detroit Pistons: "Radmanovic last year, [Rasheed] Wallace toasted him and made fun of him and made 'Borat' jokes about him when he was out there," Jackson said beforehand.
> 
> ...


:rofl2:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Jackson has a kidney stone removed. He misses his first games as a head coach Feb. 25, but the Lakers defeat the Clippers anyway. All in all, he misses three games, and the Lakers go 2-1. Jackson is quoted as saying that the doctors named his kidney stone "Kobe" because "it wouldn't pass." Feb. 25 is also the day that Bryant's remarkable streak of 9 games with at least 40 points ends.
Link


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

“I told them, ‘You guys wouldn’t read the … things anyway,’ when I went off on a little outburst on them the other day. ‘All you guys can do is play video games and watch porn movies.”


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Jackson has a kidney stone removed. He misses his first games as a head coach Feb. 25, but the Lakers defeat the Clippers anyway. All in all, he misses three games, and the Lakers go 2-1. Jackson is quoted as saying that the doctors named his kidney stone "Kobe" because "it wouldn't pass." Feb. 25 is also the day that Bryant's remarkable streak of 9 games with at least 40 points ends.
> Link


Hahahahahah, that's awesome!

The one about Shaq was also funny.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Phil Jackson is maybe the best coach in the league. I've been wondering how does he do that all the time. I think I've found the answer. 



> On Why He Started Brian Cook Instead Of Vladimir Radmanovic Against The Detroit Pistons: "Radmanovic last year, [Rasheed] Wallace toasted him and made fun of him and made 'Borat' jokes about him when he was out there," Jackson said beforehand.


I mean, who does that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

His latest quote about Brian Forte(ref that booted Kobe) was hysterical.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

One of my favorite quotes by PJ this year is the simple, "GO SIT DOWN"...which he yelled to Suns coach Mike D’Antoni during our first game with the Suns...on national television.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Asked how he thought O'Neal would be most effective for Phoenix, the Phil Jackson said, *"Taking the ball out of bounds and waiting for the other team to get back."*


Even Shaq could not muster a strong comeback. All he said is "HA -HA thats very funny"..pwnt. lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> One of my favorite quotes by PJ this year is the simple, "GO SIT DOWN"...which he yelled to Suns coach Mike D’Antoni during our first game with the Suns...on national television.


That was a great sequence, especially after D'Antoni was silent afterwards.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

> Add Memphis to the list of cities Jackson has slammed in his time with the Lakers. He took one look at the desolate downtown on Tuesday and declared, "It's like Dresden after the war."


Boy, that is BRUTAL!


----------

